# Nike Golf to 'transition out' of clubs and golf balls!!



## Matty2803 (Aug 3, 2016)

http://news.nike.com/news/nike-focu...wear-and-apparel-transitions-out-of-equipment

Interesting...

What are your thoughts on what Rory and co will do?


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow...interesting!

Will we see Rory head back to Titleist equipment? I assume it is a few years away though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2016)

Not surprised really - they have been behind most of the OEM for years and don't think they would ever get past the likes of TM , Ping , Callaway and Titliest 

McIlroy will be offered a contract with Callaway or TM I expect


----------



## karlcole (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow so correct me if I'm wrong but they won't do any new clubs balls etc! Got to be Rory to titleist I've no idea what tiger will do


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 3, 2016)

Still be doing clothing though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 3, 2016)

Rory to PXG


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2016)

Shame.    had plenty of Nike clubs and liked them all.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2016)

Titleist couldn't afford Rory now.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 3, 2016)

It was all solid gear, looks like they just took a gamble on the styling that didn't pull with the core population of players

Looking forward to the deep discounts personally


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not surprised really - they have been behind most of the OEM for years and don't think they would ever get past the likes of TM , Ping , Callaway and Titliest 

McIlroy will be offered a contract with Callaway or TM I expect
		
Click to expand...

Probably rule out TM as adidas are looking to offload them and they (adidas) would then do the same as Nike.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if Nike partnered of some sorts, or just bought a more 'prestigious' brand and put all of their players on that.  The more regular players like ourselves would know and recognise this, but how many people who play 4/5 times a year know TM are owned by adidas.


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2016)

Maybe the equipment side was just too tight on margins given they couldn't dominate this area. Liked the look of some of the Nike putters so might keep my eyes open for a bargain before they become 'classics/vintage'

Clothing much more of a consumable item with near impulse buy appeal but Callaway far out in front in terms of exposure in this area as they've been getting a huge amount of TV time for shirts etc with their players this year especially on ET


----------



## delc (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems a pity if Nike stop supplying golf clubs and balls, if only because it reduces choice. Several of my friends have Nike clubs and seem happy with them. I have considered them myself, but a bit put off by the styling of their latest models. Look like grown up versions of kiddies' clubs!


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2016)

delc said:



			Seems a pity if Nike stop supplying golf clubs and balls, if only because it reduces choice. Several of my friends have Nike clubs and seem happy with them. I have considered them myself, but a bit put off by the styling of their latest models. Look like grown up versions of kiddies' clubs!  

Click to expand...

Agree by definition it reduces choice but the reality is its a pretty small impact

AG have some 80 sets of irons, 4 from Nike, 70 drivers (5 Nike) 140 putters (11) 

Pretty small change of choice becasue they're not really a 'player' for clubs or bags (which is probably the whole problem) Or if Nike had a product that the others didn't or a market leading item then much bigger reduction in choice


----------



## delc (Aug 4, 2016)

Slab said:



			Agree by definition it reduces choice but the reality is its a pretty small impact

AG have some 80 sets of irons, 4 from Nike, 70 drivers (5 Nike) 140 putters (11) 

Pretty small change of choice becasue they're not really a 'player' for clubs or bags (which is probably the whole problem) Or if Nike had a product that the others didn't or a market leading item then much bigger reduction in choice
		
Click to expand...

Actually I have a Nike golf bag and it's rather nice!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2016)

Nike have never been big in terms of clubs, not in the same league as the TMs, Pings and Callaways of the world.
I don't know what their sales volumes have been but I can honestly say I don't see many Nike clubs in bags.
And that's with, arguably, 2 of the highest profile, popular players on their books.
Yes, there will be a reduction in choice but there's still best part of a dozen manufacturers to choose from.
Not a huge loss in the way that one of the other main brands would be..


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2016)

delc said:



			Actually I have a Nike golf bag and it's rather nice!
		
Click to expand...

Had one too, pretty practical & functional, quite liked it although not that pretty to look at (bit boring)
Could say the same for my current Oakley bag 

I must be attracted to boring designs


----------



## delc (Aug 4, 2016)

List of Nike sponsored pro golfers on the link below:

http://ngnation.com/athletes/

Some big and not so big names on it. Wonder what happens to them?


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2016)

delc said:



			List of Nike sponsored pro golfers on the link below:

http://ngnation.com/athletes/

Some big and not so big names on it. Wonder what happens to them?
		
Click to expand...

And looking at their stable side by side with Callaways its no surprise why on-screen time is high with Callaway just now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2016)

Not overly surprised by the news and to be honest Nike were never a brand that sprang immediately to mind when thinking of new clubs. They made some reasonable irons but never got on with the drivers at all. The platinum ball was a quality premium ball though.

Not sure Rory will be overly bothered by the news as I'm sure he'll find a new set and company to showcase pretty easily.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 4, 2016)

As imurg said. Nike couldn't break into the monopoly that the top manufacturers in golf hold.


----------



## Slab (Aug 4, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not overly surprised by the news and to be honest Nike were never a brand that sprang immediately to mind when thinking of new clubs. They made some reasonable irons but never got on with the drivers at all. The platinum ball was a quality premium ball though.

*Not sure Rory will be overly bothered by the news as I'm sure he'll find a new set and company to showcase pretty easily*.
		
Click to expand...

Do folks think Nike will retain him on clothing and space-boots etc on a slightly cheaper deal and he can get clubs/baws/bag elsewhere and might it put off another brand if they don't get to 'dress him' too i.e Callaway, so might limit his options 

If so a Titleist/Nike combo meal deal sounds like a good fit without too much conflict of interest to either brand


----------



## Sweep (Aug 4, 2016)

I have to say I am surprised by this news. I have had some great Nike clubs in the past ( but use Ping now, so I guess that says a lot). Their combo irons were excellent and the SQ driver was the best I have ever had in relation to its competition around at the time. At one time their balls were only really matched by Titleist. I know their investment in R&D was significant by any standards.
I think it says more about the state of the industry when a player the size of Nike leaves especially when Adudas are trying to off load TM and Bridgestone leave our region.
Personally, I am sorry to see Nike go. They made some excellent product which I enjoyed using. Sad news.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 4, 2016)

Slab said:



			Do folks think Nike will retain him on clothing and space-boots etc on a slightly cheaper deal and he can get clubs/baws/bag elsewhere and might it put off another brand if they don't get to 'dress him' too i.e Callaway, so might limit his options 

If so a Titleist/Nike combo meal deal sounds like a good fit without too much conflict of interest to either brand
		
Click to expand...

Nike will do a deal with Rory since he's only just a couple of years into his 10 year deal. Money wise he never has to work again, but Nike will have to pay him off in some way, whether that is keeping him on a clothing deal and he plays someone else's clubs, or just pay him off to sever the contract full stop. He'll have no shortage of suitors for new clubs and clothing. My first thought was that he might go back to Titleist, but Puma, TM and Callaway would all be happy to have him play their brand.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 4, 2016)

Slab said:



			Do folks think Nike will retain him on clothing and space-boots etc on a slightly cheaper deal and he can get clubs/baws/bag elsewhere and might it put off another brand if they don't get to 'dress him' too i.e Callaway, so might limit his options 

If so a Titleist/Nike combo meal deal sounds like a good fit without too much conflict of interest to either brand
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if Titleist (or any club manufacturer) with ties to other clothing lines, Footjoy in the case of Titleist, would allow Rory or any high profile golfer to play with their clubs yet wear Nike gear.  

If he sticks with Nike clothing then I can only really see him going to PXG as they are purely equipment.  Anywhere else and you'd want the complete package.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2016)

Wouldn't Rory's new club brand want him to wear their carb too..?
After all, from a distance clubs look pretty similar and you don't get much of a view on TV as the caddy is lagging 10 yards behind.
Branding on clothes is the big one and should TM of Callaway or whoever picks him up will want their brand on pictures of him.
Not sure that a shirt with Nike and Callaway would work for either company


----------



## delc (Aug 4, 2016)

Just wondering if not selling clubs will reduce their market appeal for golfing clothing and footware?


----------



## Tiger man (Aug 4, 2016)

I would guess Rory will continue to wear Nike clothing and get a club deal of his choice.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2016)

delc said:



			Just wondering if not selling clubs will reduce their market appeal for golfing clothing and footware?
		
Click to expand...

Under Armour, Oscar Jacobson, IJP, J Lindeberg and Galvin Green seem to do okay.


----------



## big_matt (Aug 4, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Wouldn't Rory's new club brand want him to wear their carb too..?
After all, from a distance clubs look pretty similar and you don't get much of a view on TV as the caddy is lagging 10 yards behind.
Branding on clothes is the big one and should TM of Callaway or whoever picks him up will want their brand on pictures of him.
Not sure that a shirt with Nike and Callaway would work for either company
		
Click to expand...

The likes of callaway dont always have clothing contracts with their pros. Stenson is callaway clubs and hugo boss clothing. Mickelson is callaway clubs and clothing that just says ernst and young or kpmg etc.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2016)

big_matt said:



			The likes of callaway dont always have clothing contracts with their pros. Stenson is callaway clubs and hugo boss clothing. Mickelson is callaway clubs and clothing that just says ernst and young or kpmg etc.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but you still see the logo somewhere on their shirts....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2016)

delc said:



			Just wondering if not selling clubs will reduce their market appeal for golfing clothing and footware?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so. I'd buy their clothes and shoes but it wouldn't tempt me to look at their clubs and there are already many that are just clothing/shoe based who seem to be doing ok. I can see the logic of getting out of a market you aren't growing or competing in and going back to a core product you already have large market recognition in


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2016)

He was already spotted at the weekend with a new Scotty Cameron. Would be amazed if there wasn't a Scotty in his bag for the Masters. He doesn't need to sell to the highest bidder, if he is truly concerned about winning major championships and building his legacy he will do whatever he feels is right for him, not his agent.,


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2016)

Matty2803 said:



http://news.nike.com/news/nike-focu...wear-and-apparel-transitions-out-of-equipment

Interesting...

What are your thoughts on what Rory and co will do?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine he will go to the highest bidder, the same as when he moved from Titleist.


----------



## chellie (Aug 4, 2016)

Earlier thread about it http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?86734-Potential-Nike-Bargains


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 4, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Agreed but you still see the logo somewhere on their shirts....
		
Click to expand...

I think he'll stay with Nike especially as he is one of the main brand advocates (they have used him for the launch of their fitness app too), leaving him to use which ever brand of clubs he wishes. 

Not sure Titleist will mind too much if he wears nike. Carbera-Bello left Footjoy and signed a deal with Oakley and still uses Titleist, as did Rory - who never actually wore Footjoy clothing (IIRC).


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2016)

I Imagine there is a far better margin for them on "apparel". There must be lots of guys out there that have never owned a Nike club, but have some clothing of some sort, myself included. Prob makes good business sense.

When it comes to clubs there must be R&D etc and a significant cost  for that, where as clothing they prob already have that for the other stuff they make.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldnt be surprised to see one of these 2 scenarios.

Nike retain Rory on clothing etc and he is signed by someone like PXG or Ping and probably go back to a Titleist ball.

Cobra/Puma take him on whole hog as he fits their model, Rory and Rickie showcasing Cobra/Puma.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Shame.    had plenty of Nike clubs and liked them all.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Liked the VR Pro combo irons I had...... I currently use their hybrids, woods and driver and have done since the red coverts made an appearance.

I for one will be looking for some bargains to put away until its time for new clubs.


----------



## bernix (Aug 4, 2016)

maybe it is different on the continent but personally i have yet to meet a fellow competitor actually using Nike clubs. balls & shoes, yes they are quite commonly used but clubs?
that must have some impact on business figures


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Seen a few with the New Nike Covert ( blue one ) as the local AG had them on deals and all over the shop with a promotion - Region uses one and they are great drivers - think they will be on good deals soon 

Can see McIlroy have a mixture of clubs along with Nike clothing - TM drivers , Titliest Irons et.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 4, 2016)

Have Nike carry bag, shoes and shirts. But have never even thought about their clubs ever.

There's the issue.


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2016)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I would imagine he will go to the highest bidder, the same as when he moved from Titleist.
		
Click to expand...

...although now he already has the cash in his account so the fee isn't as important as the faith in the clubs.... wonder if he'll return to Titleist?  Either way, the press release will be similar regardless!(Already written, just insert "Brand" here!)


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

Rory will probably see his contract out anyway which I think has 2 years left?


----------



## Mastercracker (Aug 4, 2016)

Personally I think this is a shame. No Nike clubs at the minute for me but I've had a Nike Driver in the past and have a Nike bag now that's decent. Will definitely be keeping an eye out for any deals.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			Rory will probably see his contract out anyway which I think has 2 years left?
		
Click to expand...

He's got 7 years left on the contract, but Nike aren't making new clubs from this year, so it will depend what the clauses in the contract state. I'd guess they'll pay through the nose to retain him as their clothing guy, and be happy for him to head off anywhere to get new sticks.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			He's got 7 years left on the contract, but Nike aren't making new clubs from this year, so it will depend what the clauses in the contract state. I'd guess they'll pay through the nose to retain him as their clothing guy, and be happy for him to head off anywhere to get new sticks.
		
Click to expand...

I thought his deal was 5 years?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2016)

The Coverts looked lovely, the Vapor were not nice. Bad colour scheme.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			I thought his deal was 5 years?
		
Click to expand...

When his deal was announced it was for 10 years 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/21018786


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 4, 2016)

The Nike gear I've had has been mostly really impressive, the driver I was fitted for was just OK but Pro Combo irons and wedges I've had in the past have been as good as anything else out there.

Ironically I was given a dozen of their new balls, Platinum I think, when I bought some shoes earlier this year and prefer them to the Prov1x I usually use!  I was also eyeing up their wedges as they look and sit the closest to my current battered Bridgestone ones so hopefully some deals to be had on them......

I've also noticed a lot more people playing their stuff this year in team matches aswell.  As with TM/adidas, margins in clothing and footwear are enormous whereas the club side of thing probably would be doing well to break even after all the R&D cost so not a massive surprise.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 4, 2016)

No great loss to the market IMO. Not a fan of their equipment or apparel, which I believe are a long way behind their main competitors in terms of quality. Let's face it, out of their 3 'marquee' brand ambassadors, Tiger will never be the same player (will he will ever play again??), Rory is going through a lean spell, and Wie has never fulfilled her potential and dominated the ladies game. So not exactly a bad time for them to step away from equipment production.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I very rarely see Nike clubs on the course, the odd driver and putter but that is about it.  I actually liked their current blue/volt and blue/black colour ways and last years' red too.

Was given a sleeve of the Platinum balls and they were very nice to hit, although to me most balls feel the same to me.

Clothing has always been good I think and their shoes have come on leaps and bounds over the past few years.

The Tour Pro's will have no trouble in finding suitors and suitable clubs.

Hopefully the Archerfield Nike Performance Centre will remain under another guise as it is a nice set-up they have there


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

kerber0s1983 said:



			When his deal was announced it was for 10 years 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/21018786

Click to expand...

I see that, I don't know where I got 5 years in my mind


----------



## drewster (Aug 4, 2016)

Nike have always signed players on 100% deals or nothing . Head to toe and all the hardware through the range (at least Nike branded anyway   so it will be interesting to see where this goes with their top players. I see them all going to PXG, Honma , Miura or other non mass market brands. Can't see Nike contracted players wearing their clobber and hitting TM or Callaway clubs. Titleist possibly.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Coverts looked lovely, the Vapor were not nice. Bad colour scheme.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own....I've got the vapour flex (black with yellow swoosh) hybrids, 3 wood and driver and love them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Each to their own....I've got the vapour flex (black with yellow swoosh) hybrids, 3 wood and driver and love them.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely. It was a very bold colour, lime / blue, choice though and that was bound to split opinion. It was looking to stand out, perhaps go for the younger market. A lack of them being seen suggests it did not work. I see far more Coverts for example even though they are older models. I doubt this decision is based purely on one range of clubs though. Incidentally, I love the Cobra drivers with their colours. No consistency in my views, some work for me others don't.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 4, 2016)

Volt and black wasn't too bad.   blue and volt is absolutely honking.  My colour blind uncle wouldn't put those together. 


They went downhill after the VR series.  Had some real nice looking gear up till then along with some funky stuff such as the square headed woods etc. 


These were absolutely brilliant in their day.  I still get them out from time to time.


----------



## drewster (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			I wouldnt be surprised to see one of these 2 scenarios.

Nike retain Rory on clothing etc and he is signed by someone like PXG or Ping and probably go back to a Titleist ball.

Cobra/Puma take him on whole hog as he fits their model, Rory and Rickie showcasing Cobra/Puma.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's some potential mileage in that but the buyout may be hefty. Timing wise though now would be as good a time as any with his value at an all time low. No majors for a while, binned the olympics, club breaking stroppyness etc,etc. A Rickie/Rory stable could work , they must have some cash in the bank too having let Poulter go.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 4, 2016)

I liked the Vapor Pro driver when I hit it and they all had great shafts in them as well... I had a go of our kids pro combo irons and they were OK, I especially liked the more traditional lofts. I know a guy who is selling the black (with blue swoosh) pro combos and I can't make my mind up whether I like them....
The balls have definitely improved and can be had for a bargain ATM, hopefully they will get cheaper. Never even had a go with one of their putters, but I always think their blade (anser style) looks ok.
Will be interesting to see what all the players do. I can't see Rory using the same clubs for the next 2/3 years.... Few agents already making calls I think....


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not surprised really - they have been behind most of the OEM
		
Click to expand...

......



Liverpoolphil said:



			Region uses one and they are great drivers
		
Click to expand...


Do you even listen to yourself?


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			......




Do you even listen to yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but he expects everyone else too......


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2016)

So Rory had a 10 year deal with Nike for Â£150m. I would think he does not get a cheque on day one but it paid yearly? What is going to happen now. Things stay the same but he is just showcasing cloths? If so this could be a bonus for him as he may be able to get the Nike money and some club money?!

Not likely I guess, so thinking its a situation of renegotiation? Will their be a get our clause? "if Nike pull out of the market then x contact is null and void"?

Any ideas?


----------



## PCWOX (Aug 4, 2016)

The only Nike club I have ever had is a Nike Method putter - which is fantastic   It is now 5 years old.
May well be in the market for a newer model when/if the clubs come down in price.

Nike RZN balls are pretty decent too.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just waiting for someone like direct golf to snap up all the excess stock for a song and sell it off cheap. Always fancied a method putter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			......




Do you even listen to yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what's the problem this time - they are behind the OEM unless I have missed their leap past them and Region does use one and they are a good driver


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but what's the problem this time - they are behind the OEM unless I have missed their leap past them and Region does use one and they are a good driver
		
Click to expand...

I dont see the problem either. Nikes market share does not meet their expectations and (in your opinion) they made a great driver. No issues at all.....

Taylormade sales are also dwindling, they still make good drivers....


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but what's the problem this time - they are behind the OEM unless I have missed their leap past them and Region does use one and they are a good driver
		
Click to expand...


Again.... and I feel a little like your not getting this... Do you even listen to yourself? Feel free to reread what you wrote and process it before I am obliged to point it out to you...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Again.... and I feel a little like your not getting this... Do you even listen to yourself? Feel free to reread what you wrote and process it before I am obliged to point it out to you...
		
Click to expand...

To save the agro just point exactly what your issue is - Mendie seems to be able to see exactly what I have said and meant so maybe you can highlight exactly what the problem is


----------



## freddielong (Aug 4, 2016)

It's a shame I have used a few bits of Nike equipment I love the Covert 2 driver I am using, I also think their 2016 Nike RZN tour platinum ball is the best ball I have ever used.

Nike has always been one of my if you had to use 1 brand for everything, what would you choose responses.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To save the agro just point exactly what your issue is - Mendie seems to be able to see exactly what I have said and meant so maybe you can highlight exactly what the problem is
		
Click to expand...

Got to admit I can't really see a problem with what you've said! As an analogy - Indie music is in decline and behind other genres but there's still some great bands out there.


----------



## thesheriff (Aug 4, 2016)

I reckon Rory will continue to represent Nike as a global ambassador and wear their clothes as long as his contract with them lasts.  

He'll have to move to another brand of clubs, but I doubt he'll take on sponsorship duties for that brand also.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 4, 2016)

If I find ANY Nike ball on the course it stays there, I just don't get on with them.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			So Rory had a 10 year deal with Nike for Â£150m. I would think he does not get a cheque on day one but it paid yearly? What is going to happen now. Things stay the same but he is just showcasing cloths? If so this could be a bonus for him as he may be able to get the Nike money and some club money?!

Not likely I guess, so thinking its a situation of renegotiation? Will their be a get our clause? "if Nike pull out of the market then x contact is null and void"?

Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

There will almost undoubtedly be clauses in the contract that cover this situation. I would put a lot of money on it being him being tied into Nike as an apparel player for the remainder of his contract (on slightly less money) and then free to take up contract(s) with other OEMs who aren't in direct competition to Nike as an overall brand, i.e TM (Adidas) and Cobra (Puma). 

Alternatively, there may be a break clause in this event that pays him 1 year extra, or a break clause at 5 years. I would expect a statement from Nike and Rory pretty sharpish to stop speculation.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2016)

bobmac said:



View attachment 20438

Click to expand...


Loving that :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To save the agro just point exactly what your issue is - Mendie seems to be able to see exactly what I have said and meant so maybe you can highlight exactly what the problem is
		
Click to expand...


I take no pleasure in this... :rofl:

1/ As I KNOW you know, all golf clubs are designed to specific tolerance laid out by the powers that be. It has been that way for 15+ years give or take and everyone is way down that path. I would think in year 1 ever club manufacture was butt up against the tolerance, if not by year 15+ they sure as hell are. With that said, clearly and I mean really clearly you cant be behind the OEMs, or in front of them... Its just about what designers philosophy best suites you. Are you a high spin low launch guy, or low spin high launch guy as an example.

2/ "Region uses one and they are great drivers". So you tell us Nike are not keeping up with the OEMs (see point 1) yet they are making "great drivers".... I`m ...... not sure how to..... Explain this to you... IF THEY ARE NOT KEEPING UP WITH THE OEM`S HOW CAN IT BE GREAT????


----------



## ger147 (Aug 4, 2016)

I assume he meant sales, not technology/performance wise?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I take no pleasure in this... :rofl:

1/ As I KNOW you know, all golf clubs are designed to specific tolerance laid out by the powers that be. It has been that way for 15+ years give or take and everyone is way down that path. I would think in year 1 ever club manufacture was butt up against the tolerance, if not by year 15+ they sure as hell are. With that said, clearly and I mean really clearly you cant be behind the OEMs, or in front of them... Its just about what designers philosophy best suites you. Are you a high spin low launch guy, or low spin high launch guy as an example.

2/ "Region uses one and they are great drivers". So you tell us Nike are not keeping up with the OEMs (see point 1) yet they are making "great drivers".... I`m ...... not sure how to..... Explain this to you... IF THEY ARE NOT KEEPING UP WITH THE OEM`S HOW CAN IT BE GREAT????
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he just meant they are behind as in don't sell as many, are not perceived to be a brand most people would immediately try?  Not behind as in the tech is behind or that the clubs are not as good.  

Still, at least this thread has not resorted into petty arguments.....


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I take no pleasure in this... :rofl:

1/ As I KNOW you know, all golf clubs are designed to specific tolerance laid out by the powers that be. It has been that way for 15+ years give or take and everyone is way down that path. I would think in year 1 ever club manufacture was butt up against the tolerance, if not by year 15+ they sure as hell are. With that said, clearly and I mean really clearly you cant be behind the OEMs, or in front of them... Its just about what designers philosophy best suites you. Are you a high spin low launch guy, or low spin high launch guy as an example.

2/ "Region uses one and they are great drivers". So you tell us Nike are not keeping up with the OEMs (see point 1) yet they are making "great drivers".... I`m ...... not sure how to..... Explain this to you... IF THEY ARE NOT KEEPING UP WITH THE OEM`S HOW CAN IT BE GREAT????
		
Click to expand...

This is entirely your perception on the not keeping up with OEMs, not one comment suggest Nike are withdrawing from the market because of poorly performing clubs! Its a matter of fact that they are NOT keeping up with OEMs in terms of market share and sales

If Phil had said, 'doesn't surprise me, because their clubs are poor in comparison to other OEMs' then you would have a valid argument, but he didn't, so you don't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I take no pleasure in this... :rofl:

1/ As I KNOW you know, all golf clubs are designed to specific tolerance laid out by the powers that be. It has been that way for 15+ years give or take and everyone is way down that path. I would think in year 1 ever club manufacture was butt up against the tolerance, if not by year 15+ they sure as hell are. With that said, clearly and I mean really clearly you cant be behind the OEMs, or in front of them... Its just about what designers philosophy best suites you. Are you a high spin low launch guy, or low spin high launch guy as an example.

2/ "Region uses one and they are great drivers". So you tell us Nike are not keeping up with the OEMs (see point 1) yet they are making "great drivers".... I`m ...... not sure how to..... Explain this to you... IF THEY ARE NOT KEEPING UP WITH THE OEM`S HOW CAN IT BE GREAT????
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mention once in the opening thread post anything about Nike being behind them in terms of quality , performance or technology it was purely about market share terms which it seems everyone could understand but you - but don't let that get in the way of another point scoring exercise. 

May I suggest if you are struggling to understand what I posted you ask for clarification instead of trying to demean someone on the forum - that way it doesn't back fire on yourself


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 4, 2016)

We don't know what is in Rory and Tiger's contracts with Nike so all this speculation on what they will be "allowed" to do for clubs and clothing/footwear/balls is just that, speculation


----------



## drewster (Aug 4, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			We don't know what is in Rory and Tiger's contracts with Nike so all this speculation on what they will be "allowed" to do for clubs and clothing/footwear/balls is just that, speculation
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but it's in the news and surely this forum is about discussing topical golf issues amongst other things ?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiger has switched to srixon range balls.    has been for quite some time unfortunately.


----------



## IanG (Aug 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Tiger has switched to srixon range balls.    has been for quite some time unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 4, 2016)

drewster said:



			Agreed, but it's in the news and surely this forum is about discussing topical golf issues amongst other things ?
		
Click to expand...

I agree but there has been some wild speculation


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn't mention once in the opening thread post anything about Nike being behind them in terms of quality , performance or technology it was purely about market share terms which it seems everyone could understand but you - but don't let that get in the way of another point scoring exercise. 

May I suggest if you are struggling to understand what I posted you ask for clarification instead of trying to demean someone on the forum - that way it doesn't back fire on yourself
		
Click to expand...


hehe of course that's what you meant... lmfao :rofl: too much fun....


----------



## User62651 (Aug 4, 2016)

Played some Nike clubs over the years, the CCi forged were really nice playable irons, the Ignite 460 (legal version) was the longest driver I ever had too. Oh well no great loss I suppose and competition combined with general reductions in golfers must be hitting Nike in the pocket.


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Tiger has switched to srixon range balls.    has been for quite some time unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play :rofl:


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			This is entirely your perception on the not keeping up with OEMs, not one comment suggest Nike are withdrawing from the market because of poorly performing clubs! Its a matter of fact that they are NOT keeping up with OEMs in terms of market share and sales

If Phil had said, 'doesn't surprise me, because their clubs are poor in comparison to other OEMs' then you would have a valid argument, but he didn't, so you don't.
		
Click to expand...

100% spot on, had anyone else said the same thing as Phil then chances are there would have been no reaction.


----------



## DCB (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like Big Phil was right after all


----------



## tsped83 (Aug 4, 2016)

Not posted for a while but good to see the same old tosh exists day in, day out on the forum. I'm off under the duvet for another month.


----------



## hovis (Aug 4, 2016)

I posted last year that my good friend who works in nike athletics marketing in America said this was happening.    The usual forum users told me it wasn't true

What she has also said is they dont make much money on golf apparel either but the short term plan is to keep it for brand awareness.    Also, he people they have designing their 2017 range are down on the nike food chain


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2016)

As we are all enthusiastic about golf we over estimate its importance.

Two figures to bear in mind; Nike turnover $33 billion (approx)
                 Overall worldwide golf market $8.5 billion (approx)

These serve to place golf's commercial significance in perspective.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			As we are all enthusiastic about golf we over estimate its importance.

Two figures to bear in mind; Nike turnover $33 billion (approx)
                 Overall worldwide golf market $8.5 billion (approx)

These serve to place golf's commercial significance in perspective.
		
Click to expand...

It's a minority sport whether we like it or not.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looking forward to grabbing a good bargain when they come about. Always worn Nike Trainers and Nike Golf Shoes/Equipment. Never used their clubs but always liked the colorways.

Shame that Alex has tried to insult Phil after posting a pretty normal comment. Embarrassing for a grown man to act like that, would expect that from my 11 year old brother.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 4, 2016)

hovis said:



*I posted last year that my good friend who works in nike athletics marketing in America said this was happening.*    The usual forum users told me it wasn't true

What she has also said is they dont make much money on golf apparel either but the short term plan is to keep it for brand awareness.    Also, he people they have designing their 2017 range are down on the nike food chain
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a bloody good soothsayer as according to MyGolfSpy: -



The shutdown was well-guarded secret. Everyone Iâ€™ve spoken with was caught completely by surprise. As recently as last week everything was on track for the 2017 product launch.
Nikeâ€™s equipment reps were recently shown the 2017 product which Iâ€™m told featured RZN technology across the entire driver line, a new adjustable weighting system, and filed under too little too late; no covert cavity.
The 2018 lineup was well into the development phase, again suggesting a relatively sudden change of course.
Every indication is that the decision was made rather quickly (possibly after Q2 results and second month of year over year declines industry wide).

Get some lottery number off her, pronto


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 4, 2016)

DCB said:



			Looks like Big Phil was right after all 

Click to expand...

Thought this when i heard the news, wonder if Tiger will head over to join up with his old mate.


Have the prices crashed yet..


----------



## Turtleboy (Aug 4, 2016)

I read a comment by the STP a while back on Twitter, that Rory played Miura irons which have Nike badging.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2016)

Turtleboy said:



			I read a comment by the STP a while back on Twitter, that Rory played Miura irons which have Nike badging.
		
Click to expand...


Nike's forged heads are produced by the same company in Japan who also supply Titleist and there are  only 3 or 4 such firms, all in Japan, providing forgings for all the OEM's.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			It's a minority sport whether we like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently of all the sports that they are involved with golf is, by some way, the smallest market for Nike and other brands, such as adidas and Puma.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2016)

Always thought that companies such as TM and Nike tried selling there golf gear on the back of there name and not the quality of there prodeucts. I don't think they have been a patch on Ping Titliest Callaway.

Ironically on our 18th today, Baghead hit his drive 250yd with his Nike driver, Melly said am not having that and hit his 275 yd. measured on sat nav watch. Baghead asked Trev if he could have a go with his Ping G driver. He mullered it 298 yd. He said "that drive has just cost me Â£299". He loved his Nike driver but reckons it is not a patch on the Ping. I told him it's a waste of brass coz he can't hit it 300 yd forum distance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			hehe of course that's what you meant... lmfao :rofl: too much fun....
		
Click to expand...

I think the replies on the thread show pretty clearly it was simple to understand what my post meant apart from yourself who I firmly believe was just looking to make an issue out of nothing - if someone else had made the same two posts I did you wouldn't have said a thing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 4, 2016)

No suprised by the news on this, I don't know anyone who plays Nike clubs. Who knows, perhaps the "Tiger effect" ie his ending, did have more of an effect than they wanted.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Always thought that companies such as TM and Nike tried selling there golf gear on the back of there name and not the quality of there prodeucts. I don't think they have been a patch on Ping Titliest Callaway.

Ironically on our 18th today, Baghead hit his drive 250yd with his Nike driver, Melly said am not having that and hit his 275 yd. measured on sat nav watch. Baghead asked Trev if he could have a go with his Ping G driver. He mullered it 298 yd. He said "that drive has just cost me Â£299". He loved his Nike driver but reckons it is not a patch on the Ping. I told him it's a waste of brass coz he can't hit it 300 yd forum distance.
		
Click to expand...

I believe all the manufacterer make good equipment 

But how each will perform will be down to the person swinging the club 

I have tried all the new Ping drivers and Titliest and Callaway and none can get near my TM SLDR in performance terms - that doesn't mean the TM is a better driver


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2016)

If there clubs are as good as the boots that someone posted on here last week, no wonder they are pulling outta golf.

Regards there balls, if I find any, they stay in the same place as dunlops. On the deck where I find them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe all the manufacterer make good equipment 

But how each will perform will be down to the person swinging the club 

I have tried all the new Ping drivers and Titliest and Callaway and none can get near my TM SLDR in performance terms - that doesn't mean the TM is a better driver
		
Click to expand...

Well anyone that can hit the SLDR has gone right up in my estimation &#128513;&#128077; coz that is the worst bat I have ever purchased.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2016)

Shame. Big fan of their gear. I love my Covert 2.0 irons, easily out-performed everything else I hit when I was buying them, and really enjoyed hitting the Vapor Pro when that first came out. Not hit any of the new stuff, but seen a few lads at my club using them and they look lovely. Be very interested if the Vapor Fly Pro gets a big discount!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			hehe of course that's what you meant... lmfao :rofl: too much fun....
		
Click to expand...

hahahahaha ---- breathe --- ---- hahahaha.... wonder who the real plonker is in this thread? Must have a read back through but its fairly obvious really..... hahahaha ------ breathe ------ hahahahaha

C'mon Alex, its pretty clear reading back through you've misunderstood Phil's post. Be a man and own up to plonker of the day award.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 4, 2016)

Just (don't) do it (anymore)!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			I wouldnt be surprised to see one of these 2 scenarios.

Nike retain Rory on clothing etc and he is signed by someone like PXG or Ping and probably go back to a Titleist ball.

Cobra/Puma take him on whole hog as he fits their model, Rory and Rickie showcasing Cobra/Puma.
		
Click to expand...


Ping like Titleist don't pay enough to temp a player like Rory, even a "poor" Rory!


----------



## larmen (Aug 4, 2016)

Val said:



			It's a minority sport whether we like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

It's a minority sport with people able and willing to put down some money. Same as triathlon.


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Ping like Titleist don't pay enough to temp a player like Rory, even a "poor" Rory!
		
Click to expand...

He's probably far too good a player to use Ping anyway


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 5, 2016)

Val said:



			He's probably far too good a player to use Ping anyway
		
Click to expand...

The way he is playing Ping might be his only hope,

Not sure any of the big three manufacturers would want him


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			The way he is playing Ping might be his only hope,

Not sure any of the big three manufacturers would want him
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevant of how he's playing, he's still very much a commercial gold mine.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2016)

Surely he'll go elsewhere now and keep Ping as his cash-cow option for when he hits the Seniors Tour


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2016)

larmen said:



			It's a minority sport with people able and willing to put down some money. Same as triathlon.
		
Click to expand...

But not enough people and not enough money to make golf important to giant corporations such as Nike or adidas.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 5, 2016)

More bad news for the industry. http://www.mygolfspy.com/golfsmith-bankruptcy/   Yes they are US based but possibly another sign of a contraction in the industry.


----------



## 3565 (Aug 5, 2016)

Apparently PXG had 30 calls within the hour from Nike players after the official statement.


----------



## clarke_111 (Aug 5, 2016)

This models what they do in tennis I guess. Big names (Nadal, Federer etc) wear Nike apparel but have separate racket manufactures. Tennis fans will know that Rafa plays a babolat rackets and Federer is a long time Wilson player-but the average casual viewer will just see the big Nike tick on all the clothes/shoes. 

I believe Nike also ban any other advertising on the clothes of sponsored players. 

From a marketing point of view, I don't see why they Rory's deal would be worth any less to them-the wider  exposure as a brand ambassador will bepretty much the same, and they will no longer make clubs so not in competition with other brands in his area-just give Rory the freedom to go off and arrange another deal with a club/ball/bag manufacturer-there will probably be something in the contract though about not having those logos anywhere on clothes/caps/shoes which will remain exclusively Nike.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2016)

clarke_111 said:



			This models what they do in tennis I guess. Big names (Nadal, Federer etc) wear Nike apparel but have separate racket manufactures. Tennis fans will know that Rafa plays a babolat rackets and Federer is a long time Wilson player-but the average casual viewer will just see the big Nike tick on all the clothes/shoes. 

I believe Nike also ban any other advertising on the clothes of sponsored players. 

From a marketing point of view, I don't see why they Rory's deal would be worth any less to them-the wider  exposure as a brand ambassador will bepretty much the same, and they will no longer make clubs so not in competition with other brands in his area-just give Rory the freedom to go off and arrange another deal with a club/ball/bag manufacturer-there will probably be something in the contract though about not having those logos anywhere on clothes/caps/shoes which will remain exclusively Nike.
		
Click to expand...

Already happens.

Neither Woods nor McIlroy use Nike branded bags and have separate sponsors for those, as does Spieth whose bag is used for sponsors other than UA or Titleist.


----------



## delc (Aug 5, 2016)

I think the model where manufacturers bring out a new model of club every 6 months, with fantastic claims about bigger sweet spots, higher MOI's, hotter faces, more distance, new materials, etc, etc, is the problem for the golf industry. Even the most gullible punters have become cynical about the supposed marginal gains in performance and have stopped buying new clubs, unless their old ones are lost, stolen or totally worn out, not helped by a squeeze on middle class incomes.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 5, 2016)

3565 said:



			Apparently PXG had 30 calls within the hour from Nike players after the official statement.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't from Nike players but employees of Nike, players agents etc etc.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 5, 2016)

delc said:



			I think the model where manufacturers bring out a new model of club every 6 months, with fantastic claims about bigger sweet spots, higher MOI's, hotter faces, more distance, new materials, etc, etc, is the problem for the golf industry. Even the most gullible punters have become cynical about the supposed marginal gains in performance and have stopped buying new clubs, unless their old ones are lost, stolen or totally worn out, not helped by a squeeze on middle class incomes.  

Click to expand...

I think to be fair most have stopped the endless releases and they usually bring out more special editions rather than new product ranges to keep the interest up.  Callaway are probably the worst with drivers, but companies like TM are now on longer release cycles.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 5, 2016)

delc said:



			I think the model where manufacturers bring out a new model of club every 6 months, with fantastic claims about bigger sweet spots, higher MOI's, hotter faces, more distance, new materials, etc, etc, is the problem for the golf industry. Even the most gullible punters have become cynical about the supposed marginal gains in performance and have stopped buying new clubs, unless their old ones are lost, stolen or totally worn out, not helped by a squeeze on middle class incomes.  

Click to expand...

30  years ago golf equipment was relatively expensive to produce and, therefore, there was a pretty even market match between supply and demand.

Now, due to vastly improved manufacturing techniques and, in real terms, cheaper labour costs the supply side has achieved a massive growth in strength.

There has not, however, been a corresponding growth in demand for the product.

This has led to vast increases in expenditure on R&D and marketing by the manufacturers in the hope of increasing their share of this static market.

As has been seen throughout history this is not sustainable.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 5, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Already happens.

Neither Woods nor McIlroy use Nike branded bags and have separate sponsors for those, as does Spieth whose bag is used for sponsors other than UA or Titleist.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, pretty sure Rory uses the standard blue Nike bag.


----------



## Val (Aug 5, 2016)

slowhand said:



			Hmmm, pretty sure Rory uses the standard blue Nike bag.
		
Click to expand...

Not always, he chops and changes a bit. His bag has sponsors (Santander, Bose etc) and sometimes charities (Unicef) that he represents on it. Plenty examples on the internet if you care to search but 1 is shown below.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2016)

Big Nike swoosh on that bag. Having a bag with Bose on it looks cool to me though although I am very easily impressed by certain things.


----------



## delc (Aug 11, 2016)

Hmm!  I went into American Golf yesterday evening in the hope of getting a good deal on some Nike clubs, but found they were still at the same price as they were weeks ago. When will the supposed discounts start there, and is any other supplier selling them off cheaply?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2016)

Why would they necessarily sell them cheap now...?
The announcement has only just been made and Nike aren't pulling out tomorrow..
They'll leave it a month or two until timescales are set for the withdrawal and then start the sale.


----------



## delc (Aug 11, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Why would they necessarily sell them cheap now...?
The announcement has only just been made and Nike aren't pulling out tomorrow..
They'll leave it a month or two until timescales are set for the withdrawal and then start the sale.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that some stores in the US are already selling off Nike clubs at heavily discounted prices, so is this an example of "Rip off Britain" again?


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2016)

delc said:



			I believe that some stores in the US are already selling off Nike clubs at heavily discounted prices, so is this an example of "Rip off Britain" again?
		
Click to expand...

No, because the retailers would have bought their existing stock at full cost so why should they reduce their margins just because the brand is pulling out, that doesn't help them does it? 

Our culture at times is embarrassing, we live in a "I want for nothing" and "Claim Society"!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			Our culture at times is embarrassing, we live in a "I want for nothing" and "Claim Society"!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder where we got it from


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 11, 2016)

No reason at all for retailers to start a panic sale. The clubs are still new technology, latest models. If those models are still on the shelves in a year's time then expect a bargain but no reason now. Even golf shops are allowed to make a profit. They don't exist if they don't.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2016)

Clarkes in Rainford have already heavily reduced the new range. Fly Pro down from Â£299 to Â£179!


----------



## turkish (Aug 11, 2016)

Could a lot of their equipment/balls become collectors items if unused or are things just so mass produced these days it's unlikely?


----------



## Capella (Aug 11, 2016)

turkish said:



			Could a lot of their equipment/balls become collectors items if unused or are things just so mass produced these days it's unlikely?
		
Click to expand...


How many people do you knwo who collect Spalding or MacGregor clubs?


----------



## Crow (Aug 11, 2016)

turkish said:



			Could a lot of their equipment/balls become collectors items if unused or are things just so mass produced these days it's unlikely?
		
Click to expand...

If you can wait 100 years you might see a profit.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 11, 2016)

If you have some blades with a TW stamp on them they might be worth holding onto.....


----------



## Slab (Aug 11, 2016)

Unless items are already selling at a rate that'll clear them out as per the retailers plan then immediately following the announcement from Nike would be the perfect time for a cheeky 20% discount to get in front of the other retailers and make sure you're own stock's going going gone before having to offer larger discounts later in the year


----------



## GB72 (Aug 11, 2016)

The issue would be if there is a load of stock still in a Nike warehouse somewhere. Then you could get someone like Sports Direct under the Direct Golf Brand picking it up on the cheap and selling it off for at bargain prices. Remember the Â£12.99 Adizero shoes.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 11, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			If you have some blades with a TW stamp on them they might be worth holding onto..... 

Click to expand...

Find the one that smashed the windows of his Escalade and you're quids in!


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 11, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			Find the one that smashed the windows of his Escalade and you're quids in!
		
Click to expand...


I think I saw a TV program where they found that Escalade for sale from the next owner after Tiger. It might have been on Fast and Loud or something.... Window was broken, no point Tiger keeping that....


----------



## IainP (Aug 11, 2016)

To be fair to delc this was the story just before the announcement
http://www.mygolfspy.com/nike-vapor-fly-discounts/

Irony is, it is normally the launch of a new range that prompts the discounting


----------



## Sats (Aug 11, 2016)

I think it's a shame, but business is business. I personally have used Nike in the past and enjoyed doing so, however, I glad they're keeping the clothing line.


----------



## woody69 (Aug 24, 2016)

Adidas also looking to sell their stake in TaylorMade and Adams and concentrating on just clothing and apparel. 

Wonder who will buy TM and if they will remain

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37153683


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Adidas also looking to sell their stake in TaylorMade and Adams and concentrating on just clothing and apparel. 

Wonder who will buy TM and if they will remain

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37153683

Click to expand...

Read that earlier and was going to start a seperate golf blog. The thing that's makes me smile about it is that America has lost 4 million golfers in X number of years, but some golf courses charge a fortune. Do they not realise golf is in a slump.
Nike and adidas have now realised that golfers will change t shirts clothing etc every year, but not there golf clubs. Er what planet do they live, on. It is stated that golf is still mainly played by middle aged white men. Yup that's me, but middle aged white men have had to flog there gut off for the best part of thirty years and appreciate the cost of anything. There is not a cat in hells chance of me buying new bats every year. 
Now another thing which woody has picked up on is who is goin to buy TM, adidas cannot make a go of it with all their billions, so who can.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 24, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Read that earlier and was going to start a seperate golf blog. The thing that's makes me smile about it is that America has lost 4 million golfers in X number of years, but some golf courses charge a fortune. Do they not realise golf is in a slump.
Nike and adidas have now realised that golfers will change t shirts clothing etc every year, but not there golf clubs. Er what planet do they live, on. It is stated that golf is still mainly played by middle aged white men. Yup that's me, but middle aged white men have had to flog there gut off for the best part of thirty years and appreciate the cost of anything. *There is not a cat in hells chance of me buying new bats every year. *
Now another thing which woody has picked up on is who is goin to buy TM, adidas cannot make a go of it with all their billions, so who can.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, and also Nike and all the other top brands top prices for a t shirt. Just pop along to their clearance places. Cheap as chips !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2016)

It is not necessarily that they can't make money at it but they can make better margins and greater amounts of money by concentrating on their core businesses of shoes and clothing. There are crossovers in shoes and clothes, the tech involved, across the range of sports they sell into whereas clubs alone are just for golf. They can't use the tech for other purposes. It is basically simpler for them to sell clothes and shoes so why bother fighting for the other business. A bit like the 80-20 rule.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2016)

1, glad I bought my Nike Man City golf bag for Â£30 last day at City last season. Be worth a fortune in 100 yrs.

2, glad Nike are still making golf clothing, it's cheap as chips in the sales end of season ðŸ˜

3, every cloud and that ðŸ˜œ


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 24, 2016)

I wonder how much they actually make themselves. Highly likely the clubs and ball manufacturing are outsourced out to a specialist somewhere so it's going to be the development and marketing people in Nike who will be made redundant.

Suspect the biggest "victims" will be their tour pros who won't be able to get the levels of sponsorship as the remaining manufacturers will get increased power.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 24, 2016)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I wonder how much they actually make themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Nike doesn't manufacture anything they sell themselves....they just get a tick put on it.....


----------

